# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Picture Dictionary  Body parts

## kwatts59

Here are a few body parts.    
Ножки = legs  
губы = lips  
волосы = hair  
глаза = eyes  
ухо = ear  
руки = hands  
нос = nose

----------


## Friendy

Wow! That's a good way to learn it.  ::

----------


## kwatts59

Whatever it takes.   ::

----------


## TATY

I swear those are Kylie Minogue's lips

----------


## DDT

The first one doesn't help me learn anything. I just keep staring at the picture.

----------


## fantom605

Crap!!  I keep quizzing myself on these, and I keep getting all but the first one right: 
Ножки = Dominatrix    ::   
 -Fantom

----------


## kwatts59

> The first one doesn't help me learn anything. I just keep staring at the picture.

 I appologize DDT and fantom.  The first picture was kinda fuzzy.
I think this picture is clearer.   
Now THAT is a pair of Ножки!   ::  
колготки = stockings
ноги = feet
грудь = chest
лодыжка = ankle
колено = knee
локоть = elbow
обшлаг = wrist    
лицо = face
улыбка = smile
лоб = forehead
брови = eyebrows
зубы = teeth
щека = cheek
подбородок = chin
шея = neck 
Now study these words carefully!  There will be a picture test next time.   I don't want to show you a picture and see your faces with jaws hanging in wonderment.

----------


## N

wrist = запястье 
обшлаг это деталь одежды (обшлаг рукавов)

----------


## saibot

ноздря - nostril

----------


## Gerty

"Legs" = "ноги"
"Foot" = "ступня" or "стопа" (pl. "ступни", "стопы")
"Ножки" = "sexy legs", usually women's legs (or legs of a piece of furniture: ножки стола), don't  you dare saying "ножки офицера полиции" (if she is not your wife)   ::  .

----------


## fantom605

That's a little clearer picture, Kwatts, but now, how am I supposed to learn "соски?"    ::   ::

----------


## kwatts59

Thanks everybody for your input.   ::  
If I make any mistakes, please correct me. 
I cannot seem to find the Russian word for "tongue".  
mouth = рот
tongue = ??? (my dictionary says "язык")  
abdomen,stomach,belly = живот
muscles = мускулы
waist = талия

----------


## Евгения Белякова

tongue= язык
это правильно 
muscle=мышца

----------


## kwatts59

So "язык" means both "tongue" and "language" depending on context.
What is the difference between "мышца" and "мускул"? 
BTW: What does everybody think about these pictures?

----------


## Mei Nu

Don`t forget about the `other bodyparts`, as they are an invaluable source for russki mat. 
(I`m a girl and can not write then down here, my ex-Russian teacher would get a heart attack...)

----------


## adoc

Almost synonyms, but there is a difference 
"Mускул" is more often used to emphasize function or strength or appearance of external visible muscles.
"Он напряг мускулы"
"Посмотри, какие мускулы на фотографии"
You can also use "мышцы" in the examples above.  
In addition, "мышца" is used to indicate body tissue, or internal muscles, as a medical term. 
"Доктор, я растянул себе мышцу", "сердечная мышца", "гладкая мышца".  I would not use "мускул" here.

----------


## kwatts59

> "Mускул" is more often used to emphasize function or strength or appearance of external visible muscles.

 So in the picture above, the word "Mускул" is more appropriate?    

> "Legs" = "ноги"
> "Foot" = "ступня" or "стопа" (pl. "ступни", "стопы")
> "Ножки" = "sexy legs", usually women's legs (or legs of a piece of furniture: ножки стола), don't  you dare saying "ножки офицера полиции" (if she is not your wife)   .

 
Would these be considered "Ножки"?

----------


## adoc

> So in the picture above, the word "Mускул" is more appropriate?

 Oh yeah   ::   
Both are good actually   

> Would these be considered "Ножки"?

 Ножищи  ::

----------


## Gerty

> Would these be considered "Ножки"?

 Well, you could call it ножки, but you have to be ready to face  consequences   ::  . 
Are you strong enough?

----------


## DDT

AAAhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhgh!!!

----------


## kwatts59

> Originally Posted by kwatts59  Would these be considered "Ножки"?   Well, you could call it ножки, but you have to be ready to face  consequences   . 
> Are you strong enough?

 As a general rule, if the diameter of a single leg of a woman, exceeds the diameter of your waist, then it is probably best to run away.  As fast as you can!   ::

----------


## kwatts59

I think I have almost all the essential body parts memorized now. 
How do you say "bottom", "butt", "rear-end"?
I do not need the vulgar term, the polite term would work fine. 
For example, how would you translate:  
The baby fell on her bottom and started to cry. 
I have some pics but I do not know if they are appropriate for this forum.   ::

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Можно сказать "попа"

----------


## capecoddah

OK everybody, sing along !  ::  
Head, shoulders, knees and toes, knees and toes
Head, shoulders, knees and toes, knees and toes
and eyes and ears and mouth and nose
Head, shoulders, knees and toes, knees and toes 
Translate that! (I want to see how badly I butchered it)  ::

----------


## Leof

> OK everybody, sing along !  
> Head, shoulders, knees and toes, knees and toes
> Head, shoulders, knees and toes, knees and toes
> and eyes and ears and mouth and nose
> Head, shoulders, knees and toes, knees and toes 
> Translate that! (I want to see how badly I butchered it)

 Голова, плечи, колени и носки, колени и носки
Голова, плечи, колени и носки, колени и носки
и глаза и уши и рот и нос
Голова, плечи, колени и носки, колени и носки 
But for me it looks like English fairy-tale giant's song (fee-faa-foo-fut or how do you show this): 
Башка на плечах, коленки, носки!
Башка на плечах, коленки, носки!
Глазища, носище, ухи и пасть!
Башка на плечах, коленки, носки!  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

так, что носки = toes? я думал носки = socks!   ::

----------


## MasterAdmin

> так, что носки = toes? я думал носки = socks!

 носки - socks
носки ног - toes. But "ног" can sometimes be omitted.  
НОСОК1 м.
1. Передний конец обуви или чулка.
2. Передняя часть ступни человека.
3. перен. Выдающаяся, заостренная часть какого-л. предмета.  http://www.gramota.ru/dic/search.php?wo ... &pe=x&az=x

----------


## wanja

toes - пальцы ног

----------


## ibolit

The topic reminds me of Monty Python's "How to recognize different parts of the body". Like, "naughty bits of an ant". By the way, who can suggest a real good translation for "naugty bits", taking into account, that in that episode of MP Flying Circus there is the following phrase   

> These are the naughty bits of Tchaikovsky, which were extremely naughty for his period of time.

----------


## SSSS

> The topic reminds me of Monty Python's "How to recognize different parts of the body". Like, "naughty bits of an ant". By the way, who can suggest a real good translation for "naugty bits", taking into account, that in that episode of MP Flying Circus there is the following phrase        Originally Posted by Monty Python's Flying Circus  These are the naughty bits of Tchaikovsky, which were extremely naughty for his period of time.

 naughty bits - пикантрые части

----------


## SSSS

> abdomen,stomach,belly = живот
> muscles = мускулы
> waist = талия

 stomach is more желудок...

----------


## kaan

especially photo at the bottom giave me everything that i wanna learn  ::

----------


## ibolit

Что же это за Заварка.ру такая? -- Жуть!
А что касается "пикантные части", то все равно же как-то не то "пикантные части Чайковского, которые были слишком пикантны для того времени".... Здесь же намек на сексуальную ориентацию Чайковского....

----------


## mashamania

Ok, let me get this straight, 
ноги = legs
Ножки = sexy legs  
What equals 
behind?
a sexy behind? 
blonde?
a sexy blonde?  ::   
golf anyone? and I thought tennis was sexy.  ::

----------


## DDT

Hey! It's not fair! How come nothing happens when I left click on *this* photo? Hmmmmm?

----------


## Kamion

> Hey! It's not fair! How come nothing happens when I left click on *this* photo? Hmmmmm?

 Because computers do what they want when they want. Mankind isn

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Some body parts are definitily missing here.

----------


## basurero

аорта   
позвоночник   
селезенка   
кишечник

----------


## Ramil

МОЗГ!

----------


## Орчун

> Wow! That's a good way to learn it.

 
exactly   ::

----------


## mashamania

> Hey! It's not fair! How come nothing happens when I left click on *this* photo? Hmmmmm?

 Lol because that's the full size of this picture. The mag covers were larger and I didn't want to post the full size since it would take too much space on the post.   
btw, That was Maria Sharapova on mag cover. She's cute isn't she lol! :P

----------


## Орчун

> Originally Posted by DDT  The first one doesn't help me learn anything. I just keep staring at the picture.   I appologize DDT and fantom.  The first picture was kinda fuzzy.
> I think this picture is clearer.   
> Now THAT is a pair of Ножки!   
> колготки = stockings
> ноги = feet
> грудь = chest
> лодыжка = ankle
> колено = knee
> локоть = elbow
> ...

 that's not stockings man,she's wearing pantyhose   ::

----------


## Vadim84

Actually, yes. 
pantyhose (tights) = колготки 
stockings = чулки

----------


## Орчун

yup right  ::

----------


## shadow1

> Originally Posted by kwatts59        Originally Posted by DDT  The first one doesn't help me learn anything. I just keep staring at the picture.   I appologize DDT and fantom.  The first picture was kinda fuzzy.
> I think this picture is clearer.   
> Now THAT is a pair of Ножки!   
> колготки = stockings
> ноги = feet
> грудь = chest
> лодыжка = ankle
> колено = knee
> локоть = elbow
> ...

 Hmmm.  Maybe it is just me, but I just cannot remember the word "колготки".  The picture is too distracting   ::   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> обшлаг = wrist

 запястье = wrist
обшлаг = cuff

----------


## strawberryfynch

> Originally Posted by Орчун        Originally Posted by kwatts59        Originally Posted by DDT  The first one doesn't help me learn anything. I just keep staring at the picture.   I appologize DDT and fantom.  The first picture was kinda fuzzy.
> I think this picture is clearer.   
> Now THAT is a pair of Ножки!   
> колготки = stockings
> ноги = feet
> грудь = chest
> лодыжка = ankle
> колено = knee
> локоть = elbow
> ...

 Can there be a version of this... for females?   ::

----------


## doninphxaz

> naughty bits - пикантрые части

 Это относится только к мужским частям, или также к женским?

----------


## Leof

пикантные 
нет никаких пикантных частей. 
Пикантными бывают подробности разговора, слов*а*и выражения, вкус чего-либо, шутки и прочее. 
Есть интимные части тела, у всех.

----------


## keanekwok

Ohh crap...that's definitely the best way to learn Russian...  ::

----------


## Zamolxe

Палец (finger)   
Палчик (   ::  )

----------


## Winifred

strawberryfynch says: 

> Can there be a version of this... for females?

 Good idea!   ::  (Как сказать "thumb"?  большой палец?) (also, how to say, "thumbs-up")     
Повторенье - мать ученья. 
Repetition enhances learning. 
ноги = feet
грудь = chest
лодыжка = ankle
колено = knee
локоть = elbow
запястье = wrist
abdomen,stomach,belly = живот
muscles = мускулы
waist = талия
носки ног - toes. But "ног" can sometimes be omitted.  
Голова, плечи, колени и носки, колени и носки 
Голова, плечи, колени и носки, колени и носки 
и глаза и уши и рот и нос 
Голова, плечи, колени и носки, колени и носки  
(Head, shoulders, knees and toes, knees and toes
and eyes and ears and mouth and nose
Head, shoulders, knees and toes, knees and toes)

----------


## Оля

> [s:1db4g1g0]обшлаг[/s:1db4g1g0] запястье = wrist

 Обшлаг means "cuff" (part of a dress).

----------


## Winifred

Да, спасибо, Оля (и тоже N!)! 
Может быть никто не видел мой вопрос: как сказать "thumbs up?"  ::  выше голову? Ладно? 
Ладно - лучший выбор IMHO.

----------


## Оля

> Да, спасибо, Оля (и тоже N!)!

 Что такое "и тоже N!"?   

> Может быть*,* никто не видел мой вопрос: как сказать "thumbs up?"  выше голову? Ладно? 
> Ладно - лучший выбор IMHO.

 I did not understand your sentences with "ладно".
"Выше голову" is okay. I don't know if "thumbs up" means the same thing in English though.

----------


## Lampada

::  
Thumbs up! =  Отлично!  Здорово!  Молодец!

----------


## Winifred

> Originally Posted by Winifred  Да, спасибо, Оля (и тоже N!)!   Что такое "и тоже N!"? 
> "N" also corrected Обшлаг on page one of this thread.  I did not read carefully enough.   
>  "N" тоже исправлял/а мою ошибку на первой странице этого подпроцесса. Я не прочитала это внимательно.        
> 			
> 				Может быть*,* никто не видел мой вопрос: как сказать "thumbs up?"  выше голову? Ладно? 
> Ладно - лучший выбор IMHO.
> 			
> 		  I did not understand your sentences with "ладно".
> "Выше голову" is okay. I don't know if "thumbs up" means the same thing in English though.

 Ладно - лучший выбор IMHO  = Ладно if the better phrase, IMHO (In My Humble Opinion, it's an English abbreviation). 
 Lampada says:   

> Thumbs up! = Отлично! Здорово! Молодец!

 Cпасибо тоже, Lampada:

----------


## Оля

> Ладно - лучший выбор IMHO  = Ладно if the better phrase, IMHO (In My Humble Opinion, it's an English abbreviation).

 I know what IMHO means... I just didn't understand what you wanted to say with: _Ладно? 
Ладно - лучший выбор IMHO._

----------


## miloserdie

I wanted to ask about the difference between the russian word for "*hand*" and the word for "*arm*".
It seems like that particular appendage is being divided up differently in the language.
Would anyone like to comment further?

----------


## Оля

> I wanted to ask about the difference between the russian word for "*hand*" and the word for "*arm*".

 In the majority of cases the both would be "*рука*" in Russian.

----------


## Ramil

> I wanted to ask about the difference between the russian word for "*hand*" and the word for "*arm*".
> It seems like that particular appendage is being divided up differently in the language.
> Would anyone like to comment further?

 Yes, in most cases it's just 'рука'. If you need a distinction for some reason you can use 'кисть' for a hand и 'рука' for an arm.
And of course there is also 'плечо' (shoulder) and 'локоть' (elbow). 
The hand itself has two parts - a palm (ладонь) and a back of the hand (тыльная сторона). Wrist is запястье and fingers are пальцы.   
Clavicle - Ключица
Scapula - Лопатка
Humerus - Плечевая кость
Medial Epicondyle - Средний надмыщелок
Lateral Epicondyle - боковой надмыщелок
Capitulum - Головка (кости)
Radius - Лучевая кость
Ulna - Локтевая кость
Carpals (8 bones) - Запястье (8 костей)
Metacarpals (5 bones) - Пясть (5 костей)
Phalanges (14 knuckle bones) - Фаланги (14 костей)

----------


## miloserdie

Wow, Ramil.
Thank you very much for that reply.
I feel like I'm ready for med school now    ::

----------

